# Think Vape Finder 75W



## Nailedit77 (14/8/16)

Weight: 160g;
LED screen display;
Dimension: 90 x 54 x 27mm
Output wattage: 5~75W
Support VW / TC (Ti, Ni, SS) modes;
Temperature range: 100~300'C/200~600'F;
Battery type: 2 x 18650 battery (not included);
Material: Zinc Alloy + Carbon Fiber + Genuine Leather;
Toughened Glass on the top and bottom of mod;
Powered by Evolv TC chip from USA;
Stainless Steel 510 connector and Abalone shell on the fire button

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Nailedit77 (14/8/16)

Very nice looking mod, fomo is a killer


----------



## E.T. (14/8/16)

That looks awesome.


----------

